# Where are you feeding your pups?



## GoldenGirl (Mar 31, 2010)

I haven't started yet, but I get the impression that feeding raw can get messy. 

Do you guys feed your dogs inside or outside? I'm afraid that Koda will take the meat out of his bowl and take it somewhere else to eat, like my living room carpet or under our kitchen table (his two favorite places). That will just not work for me 

Thanks,
Jean


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Well, bowls won't work for him 
You can train him to keep his food on a rug or old towel or feed on linoleum or tile that is easy to clean.
I feed bloody/drippy stuff in the kitchen but chicken leg quarters are sometimes brought onto the carpet. It doesn't really matter though because the food rarely hits the floor while they eat.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Feed where you want them to eat. We typically feed outside but sometimes feed inside as well. They'll take it into the living room and eat on their dog beds. They do a great job of cleaning up after themselves.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I can tell you right now that he won't eat out of a bowl unless you feed something that is soupy or requires a bowl. You can train him to eat on a towel or hard floors if you want to feed him inside because cleaning up hard surface floors is easy. Or you can just feed outside.

We feed our dogs outside when the weather is nice. When it's not nice we feed them inside. They take their meals to their dog beds or eat in the kitchen. They make a mess on their beds but after they are through they lick the beds clean and it doesn't even look like they just ate there. They do a really good job at cleaning up after themselves. We wash their dog bed covers every few weeks.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

My dogs eat outside but when I was in SLC and didn't have as easy of access to the backyard (because yes, I am _that_ lazy), I would just feed them in the kitchen and they'd lick the floor clean afterwards. At first i would shut them in there so it didn't take them long to learn that if they were being fed inside, I wanted them to eat in the kitchen so then I could just leave the doors open, hand them their food, and not worry about it.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I feed Aspen in the backyard grassy area. When it rains, he eats in the garage on the cement floor or under the covered patio. :smile:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Flip and Jack are trained to eat off of towels.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I feed Amaya and Ryou in their crates. Keeps them from taking it someplace I don't want them too, plus they associate their crates with food, treats, sleep, etc., which makes them like them way more. Kuso we feed in the kitchen right now, because we're cutting up his food and using it to train him (which he's doing FANTASTICALLY, by the way). Once we're sure he's okay to eat on his own, he too will eat in his crate.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I used to just feed outside, but our grass is dead (i'm lazy and don't take care of my back yard) and annie would drag hers around and end up eating more grass than meat, so I trained her and chesney to eat inside on rugs. Jon and i went garage sale hunting for cheap rugs, and I got four pretty decent bathroom sized rugs for $1 each. Sure, they're pretty ugly, but they only come out for feeding time, and I just bleach them once a week when i bleach towels anyway. 


To teach them to eat on a towel or rug (i prefer rugs because they don't bunch up as easily) you just have to supervise the first few meals so they understand tht they can't leave the rug with food. It took chesney one day (3 meals) before she got it, and now can give her her lunch and go upstairs, outside, anywhere... and she doesn't leave the rug.


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

I have one dog and she eats in her crate. Food is served in a bowl, but gets eaten which ever way feels the best for her that time. We used to close the door to show that crate is "the designated area to eat, no travel allowed", but that's not necessary anymore; she knows to stay in while eating.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

in the summer, i'm sure the recreational bones will be eaten outside...bubba is a little too enthusiastic to expect him to stay in one place with a raw meaty bone for gnawing.

but feeding time is in the kitchen on towels.....

malia is a real lady and very methodically eats, while bubba the piranha dances and regurgitates and tries to inhale and goes to war with his food...but they both clean the kitchen when they are done....and all i do is run the steam cleaner over the floor....they know not to leave the kitchen...


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

For raw food, I tell my dog to go to either her mat, or outside, whatever I feel like at the time. She knows which is which. 
I wash the mat which is like a bathroom mat, once a weekish, surprisingly it doesn't seem to get really scabby. If she eats on the lanai outside, the pavers will start absorbing a bit of the blood, so every few weeks I'll just wash it down with the hose and a bit of bleach.


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

I open the ziplock bag or whatever container the meat is in and toss it outside in the yard (most of the time I don't even have to touch the meat, just slide the bag open and let the meat fall out). Even if it is snowy and cold, it doesn't seem to phase my short-haired dog. She loves it so much that she doesn't care where she eats it. Although she does have a certain spot in the yard where she takes it to. There were a few times this winter when it was really cold that i put a towel in the garage for her to eat on. But other than that, I would NEVER dream of feeding raw in the house!!!


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> I used to just feed outside, but our grass is dead (i'm lazy and don't take care of my back yard) and annie would drag hers around and end up eating more grass than meat, so I trained her and chesney to eat inside on rugs.


Jemma's gets covered in grass as well. I don't care, its how their meat would be in the wild. Covered in grass or dirt or whatever. No harm to the dog.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Jem said:


> Jemma's gets covered in grass as well. I don't care, its how their meat would be in the wild. Covered in grass or dirt or whatever. No harm to the dog.


It didn't bother me until our yard got worse, and she started regurgitating her food half digested at almost every meal. Jon, my husband, pointed out there was always a lot of grass coming up with it and since we started feeding her inside, she hasn't been doing it. 
Boxers can have really sensitive tummies, and since it's stopped since feeding inside, I concluded that all the grass she was eating with it was giving her "the pukes." The grass is literally almost gone now, I'm sure it's only got about a month left, and then we'll probably go back to feeding her outside, as it will just be dirt, and a little dirt never hurt anyone. :smile:


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

oooh gotcha! Yeah I'm not sure how I would feel about that either!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

All the pups in this house eat outside. I try to keep them on cement because when the meal becomes more leaves than meat, they start to lose interest.


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

I feed my 2 dogs in their bowls they both keep their food over the bowl while they chew. If they are getting a whole bird or rabbit or fish then it's outside. All 3 kitties get fed in crates.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd love just to chuck the meat (and the dog) out on the back lawn, but in this area everyone is big on fertilising their lawns. I don't use fertilisers because I don't want to run any risk of my dog ingesting any of those chemicals, but I've got an increasingly sneaky suspicion that my ocd neighbour waits till we go out and runs over and does our lawn with the weed and feed.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> It didn't bother me until our yard got worse, and she started regurgitating her food half digested at almost every meal. Jon, my husband, pointed out there was always a lot of grass coming up with it and since we started feeding her inside, she hasn't been doing it.
> Boxers can have really sensitive tummies, and since it's stopped since feeding inside, I concluded that all the grass she was eating with it was giving her "the pukes." The grass is literally almost gone now, I'm sure it's only got about a month left, and then we'll probably go back to feeding her outside, as it will just be dirt, and a little dirt never hurt anyone. :smile:


ever since we started the transition.....wow..a whole week ago LOL..my dogs have started to eat grass....they aren't throwing it up, either. i wonder what that means....

it kind of scares me since they property manager uses fertiliser, albeit, ahem pet friendly.....although i must say they only eat new shoots....with eleven acres of space, they have much to choose from...


----------



## SuriLove (Mar 28, 2010)

We feed outside. And the winter killed the grass, and I too hate when they take it into the yard it does get grassy then I rince and back out SO, I now block off the patio from the yard and they eat on the patio which is cement. Now I think I need to get an indoor outdoor carpet because this morning I used Dawn DL to clean up the "spots" from them eating the last month But we are getting there, lol


----------



## GoldenGirl (Mar 31, 2010)

*Thanks for everyone's responses*

Thank you everyone - I'm going to fast Koda on Friday and start Saturday. I guess I will have to see what the crazy man does and then take it from there.

You guys provided some great ideas so thanks again!

- Jean


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

GoldenGirl said:


> Thank you everyone - I'm going to fast Koda on Friday and start Saturday. I guess I will have to see what the crazy man does and then take it from there.
> 
> You guys provided some great ideas so thanks again!
> 
> - Jean


do let us know how it goes.....


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

I feed outside. Most people feed inside but I have no idea why. Dogs are just fine to eat outside.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Mar 31, 2010)

magicre said:


> do let us know how it goes.....


So I gave Koda his first chicken back yesterday. I chose a small one and put it in his bowl. He promptly took it out and dropped it here, there and everywhere. I took it and put it on the deck but he wanted no part of that. So, back inside we went and I got a towel and put it on there. He looked at it, looked at me, looked at it....and whined. I'm not sure if he knew that he could eat it.

So, I took it, cut it in half and put both pieces in his bowl. That did it. He took each piece and ate it by his bowl. I'm hoping that I won't have to cut everything up and that he will eventually learn to eat it as is.

So far so good....

- Jean


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

rawfeederr said:


> I feed outside. Most people feed inside but I have no idea why. Dogs are just fine to eat outside.


we have dirt in our backyard...and until we sod it, i don't want them tracking dirt into the house...

plus we live in washington state and it's always raining...well, at least for about 9 months out of the year and always at feeding time


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

We feed Ania outside in the yard about 95% of the time. Rain or shine! We also live in WA State, so it's usually rain. But a little rain won't hurt anything. So mealtime doubles as bathtime! Haha! 

If only it were socially acceptible for me to do the same. Now that would be the life; mowin' down on a turkey leg with a glass of wine in a luxurious bubble bath!!

The times we feed Ania inside is when we're too lazy to dry her off before she comes in. Then we just crack open a couple cans of fish and feed her in her old kibble bowl.

Richelle


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> We feed Ania outside in the yard about 95% of the time. Rain or shine! We also live in WA State, so it's usually rain. But a little rain won't hurt anything. So mealtime doubles as bathtime! Haha!
> 
> If only it were socially acceptible for me to do the same. Now that would be the life; mowin' down on a turkey leg with a glass of wine in a luxurious bubble bath!!
> 
> ...


wouldn't that be a hoot.....taking baths outside...just sit on the deck or patio with shampoo and a loofa -- and a cosmo for me....LOL

i've got woosy dogs....they don't care for the rain and i don't care for wet dogs....

i just put rags down and they go to town on the kitchen floor....amazing how in two weeks, they can sit and wait....for raw.


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

Either I feed her outside or in her crate since she is crate trained.


----------

